# 2006 Outback Models



## camper-dance (Mar 19, 2004)

Has anyone received a 2006 Outback? We recently purchased a 28BHS and are awaiting delivery. Have there been any changes to the new 2006 models?


----------



## Coachlight RV Sales (Oct 8, 2004)

The Current 06 Models are 05's with 06 Titles and NO changes. As the year goes on Outback will make changes closer to December. Like I said the current 06's are 05's with new titles
Ken Lown
Coachlight RV Sales


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Seems like its as bad as magazine publishing dates these days. Back in December the Weekend Warrior line was already calling their current year line up 2006's.

As already said the first ones this time of year just seem to be # changes. If they do make changes they take time. You can expect that if you buy an 06 now it may not look anything like the next 06s. In the Raptor line up many folks found things on mine that they didn't have on theirs sine mine was a later build. Of course in most cases your resale will be better on a "newer" unit, and you maybe able to negotiate better on an "older" one too.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Thats the reason why when you trade it in, they ask when you bought it after what year it is. They keep this trend with everything not only campers they will be building 08 in jan 07.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Congrats! You'll love the 28BH-S. It's a Great TT. When the slide is open the whole trailer opens up. Doesn't feel cramped or crowded.

We love ours.

Enjoy.
Wayne


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

hi camper dance action .

another 28bhs owner, congrats







.









you will not be disapointed sunny. the only noticeable change is the lpg cover is now one piece and is a tan like color, other than that basically the same as 05.again congrats and enjoy.

darrel


----------



## WgnWheeler (Jun 13, 2005)

I'm waiting for an '06 25RSS to be delivered and the dealer indicated there were no changes compared to '05. However, I called Keystone directly and spoke to a guy in the Outback division. Here's the list of changes to expect...

New exterior graphics
New front profile - more rounded ("not as boxy")
Porcelin toilet (replaces the previous plastic model)
Exterior cook center adds a faucet quick-disconnect with a hose
New 1-piece LP tank cover
Thicker doors on exterior storage compartments
Acrylic cutting board in kitchen (replaces previous wood model)
New awning color
Steel frame has been improved to a new 1-piece construction

Haven't heard how this would impact pricing. These new features would also be phased in over time, so some early '06 models may not have everything.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Wow, some nice changes. Especially the porcelin head. Wonder what the new graphics will look like.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

A porcelin head. Why I am think of Al Bundy??????

Thor


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

And for you boys that leave your QF running unattended with the valve closed, I'm not sure the porcelain toilet is a good thing.









Randy


----------



## bosque fire (May 25, 2005)

bosque fire said:


> WgnWheeler said:
> 
> 
> > I'm waiting for an '06 25RSS to be delivered and the dealer indicated there were no changes compared to '05.Â However, I called Keystone directly and spoke to a guy in the Outback division.Â Here's the list of changes to expect...
> ...


We took delivery on our new 2006 26RKS on 6/11/05. We had been waiting a couple of weeks for it to come in. It was the first one our dealer had ordered. We really like the rear kitchen and walk-thru bath. We got the plastic toilet, however. Our awning is burgundy and white, although there are no burgundy graphics anywhere else. We camped at a state park the first nite and loved it!

bosque fire
2005 Chevrolet Z71 4x4
2006 Outback 26RKS


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

action Welcome new Outbacker.
I saw pictures of your model one of our members posted last week looks really nice.
Your going to love this site for all the support and nice people who are members.
Enjoy your new TT




































jan


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Nothing like having real porcelin in the jon!

Tim


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> And for you boys that leave your QF running unattended with the valve closed, I'm not sure the porcelain toilet is a good thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL !







(and true)


----------

